# Violence against Asian Communities on the rise....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now the Dem's or Liberals want to push this as something "Trump" started because he called it the "china virus". But it is showing much worse...






Again this is from Steven Crowder. Who is a comic. But his facts are accurate.

Also it has always been known as a "riff" between Black American's and Asian Americans. Look at movies in the 90's that were depicting the "urban" type or LA "hood" type movies... ie: Boyz N the Hood, Menance II Society, etc. Look how they depicted the relationships between Asia store owners and the main characters.... it was always shown to be "racist" reasons why the riff was.

Also to bring this all around. Is the fact about accountability. Riots... nobody really has been held accountable... in Seattle... nobody is being held accountable... antifa stuff... nobody is being held accountable. PEOPLE NO MATTER RACE THINKS THEY CAN GET AWAY WITH THINGS. That is the huge issue and just wait... it will only get worse. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The people calling for unity use dividion as a tactic. The same as all other communists. East and west Germany, North and South Korea, North and South Viet Nam, and old KBG fikes showed they were trying for a race war in the United States. Crimes against all races has been going on constantky, but the democrats will play it up.

Bidens speech coukd have been written by one of the majore comics. https://rumble.com/vekwdd-ep.-1476-bide ... -show.html


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371694475916017664
They arrested the second suspect in a violent attack on an Asian.... sure looks like a white supremist to me.... oke: oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Its interesting that the head of the Proud Boys is black and Cuban. I remember right on this site the liberals referred to the Proud Boys as white supremisists. Thats ridiculous having a black leader. You simply cant believe anything the liberals say.

Edit: By the way the Washington post hid a retraction on the back page. Remember the report that Trump supposedly called Georgia and told them hmmm something about finding votes. It turns out that also was totally made up.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/at ... d=msedgntp

This is an article sort of about the shootings that happened yesterday in Georgia at 3 massage places.

The reason why I say "sort of"... is because they jump right into RACISM. They really dont give a motive or much facts other than the name of the guy caught.

Now some of the initial reports about the two places that were next to each other was that the police showed up because of a "robbery".... nothing to do with a hate crime or just a random shooting (which can be considered a hate crime). But not enough facts are coming out yet. This is just the media AS OF NOW just wanting to jump on the "racism" bandwagon. Let this all play out before you mark this man as a white supremist. He could be... or he could be just some whack job who was trying to make a quick score on cash by hitting these massage parlors.

NOW I AM NOT TRYING TO MAKE LIGHT OF A TRAGIC HAPPENING.... but it is circulating on social media that these "massage" parlors were not on the up and up if you know what I mean. So motive could be a lot of things..... theft, jealousy, rival criminal activity, and even race. But to jump directly into "race" is very bad IMHO. But like I always say... LET THIS PLAY OUT AND THE POLICE DO THE INVESTIGATION.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Listening to the Atlanta Police press conference, Chief said the idiot admitted to a sex addiction and was root cause for his actions. Press continuing to presss for political and race connections. WTF. LISTEN to the evidence as it comes out!! Don't try to push the narritive!! FOLLOW THE EVIDENCE!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/new-fb ... DXBIVASHY/

Just saw this article....

The man caught has been to these establishments before and it wasn't because of "hate" crime.



> ATLANTA - The Cherokee County Sheriff has exclusively told Channel 2 Action News that the suspect in the deadly rampage at three metro Atlanta spas did not indicate that the shootings were racially motivated. The sheriff described it as "targets of opportunity."
> 
> Channel 2′s Chris Jose learned that the suspect, Robert Aaron Long, 21, of Woodstock, allegedly targeted businesses that he had been to before. Authorities said he had "issues" with sexual addiction.
> 
> Long was captured in Crisp County, Georgia around 8:30 p.m. Tuesday. Investigators interviewed him shortly after and say Long did not give indications that this was a hate crime. They are not ruling out that possibility completely, but say initial indications don't point that direction.





> During interviewing Tuesday night, the Cherokee County sheriff's office said confessed to the shootings in Cherokee County and Atlanta. Long told investigators the crimes were not racially motivated. Long told investigators that he blames the massage parlors for providing an outlet for his addiction to sex.


Also the victims were 2 White, 1 Hispanic (shot outside of the first location and survived), and 6 Asian.

But this just shows you how bad the media really is and how they want to turn everything about RACE. Again this is tragic for everyone involved and is very very sad. But it wasn't RACE related.... as of initial investigation.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SPECK.....

EXACTLY!!!!!! And people dont think that the media is a problem in this country. Last night I was watching some news outlets and they were pushing RACE and it was only 3 hours after the events happened. So they really had no information....all speculation. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you remember the KGB files that outlined creating division and starting a race war in the United States? I think that plan is still in play and the media is complicit.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/at ... d=msedgntp

So here is an article where they are talking about increases in violence against the Asian community.

Do you know where the "studies" were all done.... Not in the USA.... But they are using this data to push that it is a USA problem and mainly "white" vs "asian".... but look at the stuff I have posted... just yesterday was a white person....and he specifically stated it was because of a sex addiction. We still need time to figure it all out but so far it is pointing at that and not race. BTW... this article is grasping at straws by saying.... "white men think Asian women should find them attractive"....WTF... how is that scientific or at all remotely accurate. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Some Quotes from the posted article:



> But police have not ruled out a racial motivation, and racist, misogynist and sexualized violence often intertwine.


WHAT????? Yes domestic violence is especially misogynistic and sexualized.... but does this fit what happened in ATL.... not really.



> "The pandemic has thrown into relief some of these latent forms of discrimination that have always been there and previously might have been expressed as microaggressions and very mundane forms of prejudice," said Jooyoung Lee, a professor of sociology at the University of Toronto. "I think we have this perfect storm where those microaggressions are turning into forms of violence, forms of more overt harassment."


THIS GUY IS FROM THE UNIVERSITY OF TORONTO!!!! What does he know of violence against Asians in USA.... He might... but again he is from Toronto. Why didn't they get someone from a USA institution????



> "Historically there is this belief among men, and more specifically White men, that they are entitled to the attention and affections of Asian women," he said.


Same guy for Toronto saying the above.... uke: uke: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:



> At the start of the pandemic, anti-Asian hate crimes rose by 21 percent in Britain, a U.K. government report found in May. Last spring and summer, Asian communities in Australia reported a similar rise in racist incidents, such as people of Asian descent being spit on, physically assaulted and told to stay inside or go back to Asia. Asian women reported more incidents of abuse than men.
> 
> In Canada, Lee said, many White Canadians "say we don't have the same problems" as in the United States, citing the country's embrace of multiculturalism. "Those myths that Canadians tell themselves obscure, they hide a lot of the everyday forms of violence and discrimination that Asian people experience in Canada."
> 
> Wednesday afternoon, Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau expressed solidarity in a tweet. "Over the past year, we've seen an increase in acts of racism against Asian Canadians," he wrote. "This ignorant, violent, and discriminatory behaviour has no place in Canada - or anywhere in the world. We must continue to stand united against it."


HMMMMM..... not one source from USA on any studies.

Again I am not saying there isn't against Asian community but to blame this on "white" and "white men"... might not be 100% accurate. This is a narrative they want to push on the people of the USA. It is sad very sad that is how our media is acting.

Again... if you dont think our media is to blame for about 90% of what is going on in this country.... THINK AGAIN.... I will state it again.... IT IS ALL MEDIA... they want to drive a narrative. It is sad... very sad.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> he specifically stated it was because of a sex addiction.


 I'll give you two to one odds the guy caught crotch rot at the ummm ya message parlor.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Holy Christ this about says it all. 
Those dirty b#&ches deserved that load of lead poisoning.
Plainsman when you thump your Bible it sounds big but when you try to hide behind it it still shows us who you really are.

Don't bother responding. I have left this site for good.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

As usual, Canuck jumps in with both feet without looking. 
Nowhere, did anybody support what this douchebag did! 
Canuck, you completely missed the point of the discussion here. Now grab your ears and pull yourheadouofyourass, wipe with profuse amounts of paper towel and read! You know that thing you may have learned in school!
The discussion in this thread is all about the liberal bias the media is showing yet again. They are driving a narrative to support the leftist agenda that this disaster was raced based and a hate crime even though zero, and I mean zero, evidence support the narrative. This dude was addicted to sex, highly likely being offered illegally by these spas.
Now, you listen carefully, I will boldly state that this douchbag who admittedly, killed innocent people should be sentenced to death for his crimes. Period! This person, who freely admitted to these murders need to be harshly punished! 
But I bet that you don't agree with the death penalty, now do you Canuck?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck you need a lesson in the English language. Perhaps your just looking for something to be offended sbout. You insinuate that I condone what this idiot did. I'm offended by people who don't understand what I said,, or simply are looking for a way to attack because I often disagree with you. The man said he was a sex addict. So why would he be angry with a message parlor. Perhaps because the message parlor also included prostitution? Now before you go off the deep end and make up crap again I suppose I better explain again that I don't condone what he did. It makes no sense to me so I'm grasping to understand what could have angered someone so much. I am disappointed with your carelessness Canuck. If you looking for an excuse to leave the sandbox and take your bat and ball and go home so be it, but it's disappointing that after we were right so many times, and you were perpetuating falshoods all through Trumps years that you would take a cheap shot on your way out.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuk....

Speck hit the nail on the head. It is the media bias trying to make this racial and all the political leaders jumping on that bandwagon before even one shred of evidence was produced. The media before they even had interviewed the guy was call this a "hate crime" and racial attack on ASIANS..... they also were falsely reporting that all 8 victims were ASIAN... when they were not!

It is the media jumping the gun and trying to drive a narrative without any information. Do we need to start counting all the times the media has jumped the gun and falsely reported things.... How about the big one this week....ie: Trump asking for the AG of Georgia to "find votes for him".... WHICH WAS A COMPLETE LIE by the media.

They finally have a "white vs Asian" crime and they wanted to exploit it. Did you know that another "asian" attack happened when 3 women were in an Uber, ripped off the mask of the driver, punched him while he was driving, and even pepper sprayed him.... 2 black women and one either mixed or possibly white. But the media didn't really want to play this up did they.... or like the other things I have posted with black on asian violence. Those are not getting the media attention that they should be.... WHY.....* BECAUSE IT DOESN'T FIT THE NARRATIVE OF WHITE PEOPLE BAD!]*

That is the whole point of this thread. It is showing the media for what they really are.... propaganda machine to push narratives. BTW... how come the press isn't at the southern border showing "kids in cages" like they tried to do with Trump??? How come all the Dem's are not flocking down there for photo shoots??? Funny how things change in less that two years when the crisis is at an all time high.

The media in this country is a joke.... all of it!!!

I read something earlier today...... It basically said this "the lies of this attack being racially motivated will have the ground work and foundation laid before all the evidence comes out and people will to tell that false story word for word and not the truth behind it."

You want more examples of that.... "Hands up don't shoot".... remember that lie that happened and burned Ferguson down... how he was a good man that wouldn't do anything... and how he never went for the cops gun.... etc. We can keep going on those lies. How about the "good people" in Trumps speech.... oh yeah they omitted many many things. Like when he condemned white supremists and said there are bad people on both sides of the arguement trying to stir the pot and how there are good people on both sides of the argument. While we are on Trump... how about calling all "mexicans" rapits... oh wait he specifically stated it was MS-13 gang members.... remember that lie by the media... How about the Covington kids that "started" and were being "racist" and what ever else they depicted them as...... and all of these are still talking points for many liberals about Trump and police violence... BUT WERE FALSE AND LIES!!!! I just touched on a few examples of the lies spread by our media before and they are set to do it again.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm saddened that I think Canuck knows exactly what's going on, but he is angry that we don't just role over and go along with the narrative. Many people don't care about the truth as long as they can accomplish their agenda. How does one take my contemplating and associate it with the Bible etc. Simply a fit of anger, and a cheap shot at Christianity. Odd that liberals who claim to be concerned for others are so careless with anyone who doesn't agree with them. Perhaps the self described careing is a facade.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/asian ... d=msedgntp

Ok... if you want to have an honest discussion about this here is a quick article showing you the problem with race and the media....

I am going to take two snippets from the beginging of the article....



> On a cold evening last month, a Chinese man was walking home near Manhattan's Chinatown neighborhood when a stranger suddenly ran up behind him and plunged a knife into his back.
> 
> Don Lee, a community activist in New York, has been calling for more anti-Asian attacks to be publicly identified as hate crimes. "Let's call it what it is," he said. "These are not random attacks."© Chang W. Lee/The New York Times Don Lee, a community activist in New York, has been calling for more anti-Asian attacks to be publicly identified as hate crimes. "Let's call it what it is," he said. "These are not random attacks."
> 
> ...


You see in this snippet from this article... No mention of the attackers name or race.... HE WAS A BLACK/ARABIC MAN. Why didn't they put in his name or race???

Another Snippet from this article....



> That frustration erupted on a national scale this week after Robert Aaron Long, a white man, was charged with fatally shooting eight people, including six women of Asian descent, at spas in the Atlanta area on Tuesday night.


Hmmmmm.... they give his name and RACE!!!!

later on they give the first mans name... but never his race.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

You see how the media is doing this..... right away... white and name.... not when they described the other attack... no mention of race or name. They wait until later on to say it. Then they also gave excuses of mental health and what not. Which could all be true.

But you see how they slant the article to drive a narrative!!!

People, it has always been bad that the media does this... but it is getting worse and worse and worse!!!

Edit:

To make another point and this is the elephant in the room type thing....

In this article it states that the police wanted to pursue a hate crime with the stabbing attack but the DA didn't.



> Police investigators recommended the stabbing be charged as a hate crime, but the Manhattan district attorney's office disagreed.


My opinion on the reason why is.... PEOPLE THINK THAT A PERSON OF COLOR CANT BE "RACISTS".... IE: only white people can be racist. If a black person dislikes asians... not racist.... if an asian dislikes blacks... not racist. If a latino/mexican doesn't like a different race.... NOT RACIST. But if you put White in there... RACIST.

That is the problem and people dont want to pull at that thread because you know why.... THEY WILL BE CALLED RACIST!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Attached is a survey done back in 2018.... It will help displace the media narrative.

It shows that less than 25% of the violence against Asian community is done by whites. 27% is done by blacks and less than 25% is done by Asians themselves. With just shy of 23% is done by the category of "other". So to say that "white supremacy is the cause of all of this is FALSE.

Also look at the stats with the other races as well. More "race on race" violence happens in all categories (other than asian).... ie: White on White, Black on Black, Hispanic on Hispanic... :bop:

Also the media is trying to push some "Police" BS. One article I read today talks about how a husband of one of the victims was detained for hours.... THEY DO THIS IN ALL INVESTIGATIONS.... reason why.... +90% of the time it is a husband or boyfriend that are behind killings. They need to rule things out! But they want to push the "cops are racist" narrative. uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.spectator.co.uk/podcast/wha ... americans-

This is a good listen on this subject. I know people will say... Well it is "right wing Andy Ngo".... well he isn't at all. This is a good listen.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is something that back in 2019 a junior staff member from the NYT leaked.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/stillgray/status/13 ... 8536024066

This is a link to a video of a thing that happened to an Asian person.... White Supremist???

BTW.... it looks like the man in the video might have mental illness because it looks like he is wearing "hospital" type pants. If you know what I mean.... but again... This isn't the stuff you will see in the media. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For the record I received a pleasant pm from Canuck.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not trying to "attack" anyone and hope it doesn't seem that way.

This is more about getting information out there. Because our media and elected officials are LYING TO US ALL!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/at ... d=msedgntp

Here is a news article about an attack that happened in NYC..... how come they dont say the race of the person they are looking for? If you want to actually help police find the assailant wouldn't you include a description? Like Male, 6'2", 220 lbs, (insert color), etc. But why is the media not saying this??

Also in this article they talk about the subway incident... .do you know that the person beating the Asian man was ... BLACK.

How about the uber eats driver that was killed by two.... BLACK TEENAGERS.... again.... not much media attention about this or where are the marches and demistrations? I thought BLM means everyone included... why are they not marching and protesting these crimes????

Also the one that still hasn't gotten much media attention at all.... last sept an asian woman was attacked, murdered, and raped by 10-12 people in Mil, Wisc. They are still trying to find all the info... i know they have about half of the people involved arrested or identified....btw... all black youth.

Again... I am not trying to make this a BLACK vs WHITE thing.... but showing you that People of Color can be racist too and how the media is afraid to mention things unless it is "WHITE MALE" is the one committing the crime.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The media is stirring racial division. The worse it gets the better their ratings. The truth is you and I care about people in general, but the media cares about themselves and their power by manipulation.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The reason why I am really harping on this whole thing is it is finally bringing to light a true discussion on racism.

I have in the past have had discussions where POC told me flat out that they can't be racist. IE: A black person, Asian, Hispanic, etc... CANT BE RACIST.... only "Whites" can be racist. I asked how is that possible? I said racism is treating people of a different race/color differently than you would your own. IE: I don't like that person because of (insert race/color). It is a personal issue not a color issue....ie: any person can be racist. This is bringing this all to light big time.

Also it is bringing to light the whole BLM movement BS. Remember if you say "all lives matter" you are "racist". Because BLM stated that they are for all races and any hate being brought up against people..... HMMMMM.... Where are they now??? Where are the protests? Where are the demostrations? Where are the marches? Where is BLM???? I mean if they are for "all races".... where are they???? All you see is silence from them.

Hopefully this will make people have an honest discussion about race in this country and racism. But as of now... the media isn't helping because they are sweeping it under the rug if it isn't "white male".... the push it aside. Which is sad.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The new incidents I was talking about in NYC.

BTW... people are going after the two men who didn't do a damn thing. Which is rightfully so. But I also heard that because of some of the "laws" in NYC that the security guard cant do a thing unless it happened INSIDE. It doesn't excuse them but shows you how goverment has neutered people from doing the right thing. Is why there are good samaritan laws in place. Those even get challenged all the time. uke:


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Chuck Smith said:


> The reason why I am really harping on this whole thing is it is finally bringing to light a true discussion on racism.
> 
> I have in the past have had discussions where POC told me flat out that they can't be racist. IE: A black person, Asian, Hispanic, etc... CANT BE RACIST.... only "Whites" can be racist. I asked how is that possible? I said racism is treating people of a different race/color differently than you would your own. IE: I don't like that person because of (insert race/color). It is a personal issue not a color issue....ie: any person can be racist. This is bringing this all to light big time.
> 
> ...











Trotsky's real name was Bronstein...fyi


----------

